# FXAA Erweiterung SMAA inkl. Download!



## Rabowke (30. November 2011)

Das Thema FXAA dürfte jedem mittlerweile bekannt sein, gibt es doch FXAA Injektoren für Skyrim & aktuell Battlefield 3.
Viel wichtiger hingegen finde ich, dass es SMAA von einem Konzept hin zu einem realen Injektor für DX9, DX10 sowie DX11 geschafft hat.

Die Technik hinter SMAA:
SMAA: Enhanced Subpixel Morphological Antialiasing

Abstract

We present a new image-based, post-processing antialiasing technique, that offers practical solutions to all the common problems of existing filter-based antialiasing algorithms. It yields better pattern detection to handle sharp geometric features and diagonal shapes. Our edge detection scheme exploits local contrast features, along with accelerated and more precise distance searches, which allows to better recognize the patterns to antialias. Our method is capable of reconstructing subpixel features, comparable to 4x multisampling, and is fully customizable, so that every feature can be turned on or off, adjusting to particular needs. We propose four different presets, from the basic level to adding spatial multisampling and temporal supersampling. Even this full-fledged version achieves performances that are on-par with the fastest approaches available, while yielding superior quality.
Quelle: SMAA: Enhanced Subpixel Morphological Antialiasing inkl. .pdf für Technikerklärungen.

Der oben verlinkte Quellcode wurde jetzt kompiliert ( bzw. jetzt bin ich drüber gestolpert  ) und kann hier runtergeladen werden:
mrhaandi's crypto corner: injectSMAA

Sinn des ganzen: bessere Qualität bei AA ohne Performanceverlust. Ich werde es die Tage auch mal Testen ...


----------



## MisterSmith (30. November 2011)

Beim CCC von ATI/AMD ist übrigens so ein ähnlicher morphologischer Filter bereits implementiert worden.


> Enabling/Disabling Morphological Filtering
> Morphological filtering involves the use of  post-processing anti-aliasing filters to                 enhance the image quality of 3D applications. By  enabling morphological filtering,                 you can further smooth the look of jagged edges in games  and other 3D applications.


----------

